# I seem to be too short for cycling



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

I popped into my local bike shop and almost every single one was too big for me, even at their smallest frame size (18 inches) and setting the seat height lowest. I got on the bikes and I was told that I should be able to reach the ground on my tip toes on both feets while sat on the saddle, is this correct? 

I'm between 5'4'' and 5'5'' by the way, and I can only touch the ground with both feets at the end of my toes. It felt a bit stretching and uncomfortable.

Also, silly question, but one of the bikes that seemed like it might fit me has the wheel size of 27.5 inches. But the tyres on them are very thick and wide. I was advised that if I got slimmer tyres (more similar to the ones on road bikes), then that would reduce the bike's height (from the seat's lowest position to the ground) by 1-2 inches, and therefore allow me to tip toe properly on both feets while sat down on the saddle. However, the wheel size of 27.5 inches is a bit niche, there are only 2 available on Halfords' website and they are both for mountain biking, whereas I want slimmer road-suitable tyres. Is it possible to fit a 26 inch tyre on them? And if not, can I fit on 26 inch wheels?


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

What type of bike are you looking at and where? You can get smaller bikes, just because they didn't have them. A 51cm road frame shouldn't be too big for example, even a 48cm

It may sound daft, but if you are looking at smaller bikes, perhaps look at women's bikes, they aren't usually pink nowadays


----------



## User6179 (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> I should be able to reach the ground on my tip toes on both feets while sat on the saddle, is this correct?



Not correct on a roadie anyway and if you can the seat is to low , I can only make the ground with one foot on tip toe .


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2014)

LBS should have a smaller frame size than 18, presumably a mountain bike? Maybe best try a different shop?
Mr M and myself are shorter than you at 5'2.
My mountain bike was 16 inch and was a good fit for us both, although Mr M had the saddle lower as he has a wee biddy inside leg.
If you are looking for a bike with slimmer road tyres a hybrid would probably be a good choice, rolls along on the road and can off road a bit also.


----------



## Arrowfoot (23 Dec 2014)

Here is good size guide for all types of bikes. 

http://www.evanscycles.com/help/bike-sizing

ps. Pick the bike you want first then the size. If they don't have the size then someone else will have it either online or the shop can order it for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Dec 2014)

If your too small and I doubt that, look at womens bikes. There's nothing wrong with riding a womens bike. I'm 5' 3". I can't see how youre too small.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Dec 2014)

Welcome!

Usually if the saddle is at the right height for pedalling, you should only be able to get the ends of your shoes to touch the ground unless the bike is leaned over a bit. However, if you need the saddle all the way down to achieve this, the frame is too big. In some cases and on some bikes, you won't even be able to do that.

What kind of bikes are you looking for? If you are looking at an MTB type, then 18 inches is not the smallest that they go. I'm 5'10" and ride an 18" MTB, which is the Medium size in most ranges. You aren't too short for cycling either.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Dec 2014)

A good guide is that, when you are sat on the saddle, you should be able to put your heel on the pedal with your leg straight. This will then mean that you are in a good position as you will have a slight bend in the knee.

I usually can't touch the floor without sliding off the saddle which on a road bike is fine. For a MTB you want to be a little bit lower.


----------



## Paul.G. (23 Dec 2014)

My bike is the perfect size for me but I can only just toutch the ground with the very tips of my teos, one false move and I would be over. The only way I can stand over the bike is by slipping forward off the saddle, this to me is normal for a road bike.


----------



## Turbo Rider (23 Dec 2014)

Yep, defo not too short & tips of the toes is the best you should hope floor with regard to touching the floor with your bum parked on the saddle - just need to tilt to the side or find a curb to make a safe touch down, which might take some getting used to, but you will get used to it. Any LBS should be able to measure you properly for it though and they'd just sell you a child frame or lady frame if they needed to push you down a size. 

As for the wheels, sounds like you need a hybrid or a road bike, if it's slim tyres you want.


----------



## Our connor (23 Dec 2014)

I know where your coming from Thursday guy. I'm 5ft 3in tall and had hell of a time getting my first road bike. I visited 10 shops in nw England and not one had a small size in to try, one shop even asked for a £100 non returnable deposit to get one in.at the 11 attempt I found a shop with 2 in a trek and a giant , same price ended up buying the 47 cm framed trek it felt better on the test ride. Now bare in mind this was in May when you would think the shops would be full not at the end of season.


----------



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

Thanks for all the answers. Its a road or hybrid which I'm looking for, as I'll be using it to go to places around the city. 

Do you guys know if I can fit a 26 inch tyre on a 27.5 inch wheel? if not, can I fit on 26 inch wheels?


----------



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> LBS should have a smaller frame size than 18, presumably a mountain bike? Maybe best try a different shop?
> Mr M and myself are shorter than you at 5'2.
> My mountain bike was 16 inch and was a good fit for us both, although Mr M had the saddle lower as he has a wee biddy inside leg.
> If you are looking for a bike with slimmer road tyres a hybrid would probably be a good choice, rolls along on the road and can off road a bit also.



what does 'LBS' stand for?


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2014)

That service is disgustingly poor, find a better shop. Where are you? Somebody on here will maybe local to you and give advice on that matter.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2014)

That bike shop has been talking a load of gollocks. Find a good shop and they will be able to sort you out no problem. Sitting on the saddle your leg should be straight with the crank at its lowest point, this means you won't be able to put your feet on the ground when seated. No problem as you will slide off the saddle and sit astride the crossbar when stationary, just make sure you can plant both feet flat on the floor when you do this. Good luck.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> what does 'LBS' stand for?


Local Bike Shop.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

Evans will order bikes in for a £50 refundable deposit, they'll let you take it out on the roads too


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> what does 'LBS' stand for?


Oops sorry, local bike shop


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2014)

Welcome to CC!
I'm only 1.60 - that's a wee bit shorter than 5ft 4 
Biggest bike I can ride is 17inc ladies step through frame, which is _not_ the smallest available btw.
On unisex frames I need xxs.
I can't touch the ground on any of my bikes while seated, you should slide of the saddle on stopping, maybe also lean the bike a bit sideways if the top tube is in the way.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Its a road or hybrid which I'm looking for, as I'll be using it to go to places around the city.
> 
> Do you guys know if I can fit a 26 inch tyre on a 27.5 inch wheel? if not, can I fit on 26 inch wheels?


You can get road bikes with 650c wheels. Look at the btwin triban range at decathlon, but really at your height, there'll be no issue with a 700c, you just need to find the right frame size


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> That service is disgustingly poor, find a better shop. Where are you? Somebody on here will maybe local to you and give advice on that matter.


+1

Don't let them try to persuade you to buy a bike just because they have it on the shop floor and want to shift it

5 year old kids ride road bikes, no one is too small for cycling


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2014)

As the others have said, you are not too small to ride a bike. Find a decent bike shop, it sounds like the one you went to is run by idiots. Where are you based? Just a rough idea, not your address  one of the CCers might live in the area and could recommend a good bike shop for you.


----------



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Usually if the saddle is at the right height for pedalling, you should only be able to get the ends of your shoes to touch the ground unless the bike is leaned over a bit. *However, if you need the saddle all the way down to achieve this, the frame is too big. * In some cases and on some bikes, you won't even be able to do that.
> 
> What kind of bikes are you looking for? If you are looking at an MTB type, then 18 inches is not the smallest that they go. I'm 5'10" and ride an 18" MTB, which is the Medium size in most ranges. You aren't too short for cycling either.



Thats the problem, the 18 inch frames I tried sitting on is the smallest size they do. But if I am able to just about touch the ground with the very end of my toe while the saddle is at its lowest, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> As the others have said, you are not too small to ride a bike. Find a decent bike shop, it sounds like the one you went to is run by idiots. Where are you based? Just a rough idea, not your address  one of the CCers might live in the area and could recommend a good bike shop for you.



Barnet, North London. I could pretty much shop around anywhere in London.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

Go to evans as a first post of call (big one near Oxford street and smaller local ones too), could also try the giant store near. St. Paul's (among others), specialized at Covent garden, decathlon at Canada water, the world is your lobster in London


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Thats the problem, the 18 inch frames I tried sitting on is the smallest size they do. But if I am able to just about touch the ground with the very end of my toe while the saddle is at its lowest, is there anything wrong with that?


What shop did you go to, wasn't halfords was it!? Stand over height is an important measurement on a roadbike / hybrid, and reach to the handlebars when the saddle is set up right, not necessarily where the saddle is height wise


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2014)

Our connor said:


> I know where your coming from Thursday guy. I'm 5ft 3in tall and had hell of a time getting my first road bike. I visited 10 shops in nw England and not one had a small size in to try, one shop even asked for a £100 non returnable deposit to get one in.at the 11 attempt I found a shop with 2 in a trek and a giant , same price ended up buying the 47 cm framed trek it felt better on the test ride. Now bare in mind this was in May when you would think the shops would be full not at the end of season.


Apparently there is a shortage  of short people wanting a bike, so the shops stock more medium and large. All the end of season sale bikes seemed to be a large frame.
I'm not a great fan of the unisex "sloped" top tube frames, my 47cm Merida is small enough for my feet to hit the front mudguard on tight turns, but not small enough not to bash my below  in case I need to jump off quickly.
I find older bikes have a geometry more suited to short legged people like us, my more comfy frame is one reconditioned from the 90's step through.


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Apparently there is a shortage  of short people wanting a bike, so the shops stock more medium and large. All the end of season sale bikes seemed to be a large frame.
> I'm not a great fan of the unisex "sloped" top tube frames, my 47cm Merida is small enough for my feet to hit the front mudguard on tight turns, but not small enough not to bash my below  in case I need to jump off quickly.
> I find older bikes have a geometry more suited to short legged people like us, my more comfy frame is one reconditioned from the 90's step through.


Oooh, you don't want to bash your below. When I was about 12, I had to jump off my older cousin's bike in a hurry and broke my pubic bone. You really really don't want to do that.

@Thursday guy the smaller Giants are really good, as are the small Treks. I have friends who are a good 4" shorter than me with Giants and Treks and they love them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> Oooh, you don't want to bash your below. When I was about 12, I had to jump off my older cousin's bike in a hurry and broke my pubic bone. You really really don't want to do that.


That's why I never ride my Merida on beginners rides or on dubious cycle paths. Thinking about selling it actually, but it cost me quite a bit because it was customized. Makes a great tourer though, extra low gears, disk brakes, rack, Marathons, ergo grips.


----------



## Saluki (23 Dec 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> That's why I never ride my Merida on beginners rides or on dubious cycle paths. Thinking about selling it actually, but it cost me quite a bit because it was customized. Makes a great tourer though, extra low gears, disk brakes, rack, Marathons, ergo grips.


How about getting some of that pipe insulation stuff and cushioning the crossbar. Just in case


----------



## buggi (23 Dec 2014)

Try another shop, you're not too short


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> How about getting some of that pipe insulation stuff and cushioning the crossbar. Just in case


Fantastic idea! Will do, thanks for that! Love CC


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Thats the problem, the 18 inch frames I tried sitting on is the smallest size they do. But if I am able to just about touch the ground with the very end of my toe while the saddle is at its lowest, *is there anything wrong with that?*


There can be, because the rest of the bike won't fit right. Basically they are trying to sell what they have in stock, and the most common size is Medium (ie. 18" for MTB). You need a smaller frame than that.

Shop around a bit and see what others have, most brands go from XXS to XXL so there is plenty of choice. It's better to have a frame slightly too small than one that's too big.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Thanks for all the answers. Its a road or hybrid which I'm looking for, as I'll be using it to go to places around the city.
> 
> Do you guys know if I can fit a 26 inch tyre on a 27.5 inch wheel? if not, can I fit on 26 inch wheels?


No, you can't fit a 26" tyre to a 27.5" wheel. If the bike has disc brakes, then changing to 26" wheels might work, but don't do it in an attempt to make a bike fit you.

Try asking at Evans. As said before they can get specific sizes in for you to try.

I have no idea of your budget, but this hybrid goes down to XS size: (just one example, some go a bit smaller)
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/hoy/shizuoka-000-2015-hybrid-bike-ec059169

This road bike should also be suitable in 52cm size (again, just the first decent example)
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/sportif-23-2015-road-bike-ec072753


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> ....But if I am able to just about touch the ground with the very end of my toe while the saddle is at its lowest, is there anything wrong with that?


No, nothing at all. You can slip forward and dismount when stopped. After a bit you'll find that you can use the first pedal downstroke to lift yourself back onto the saddle. That in itself is no problem: the important things are whether the distance between saddle and pedal is so large that you're having to roll your hips just to get past the lowest point, and whether you're overstretched between saddle and handlebars. 

The thing about lowering yourself by profile of tyre is nonsense. That won't affect the distance between saddle and pedal. Bad shop.


----------



## Thursday guy (23 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> Oooh, you don't want to bash your below. When I was about 12, I had to jump off my older cousin's bike in a hurry and broke my pubic bone. You really really don't want to do that.
> 
> @Thursday guy the smaller Giants are really good, as are the small Treks. I have friends who are a good 4" shorter than me with Giants and Treks and they love them.



Thanks for the suggestion, but having just looked on their websites, Giants and Trek bikes are a bit too expensive for my budget. I'm not looking to spend more than £300, seeing as I'm almost a complete beginner, I haven't cycled since I was a kid, never on roads before, so I'm not even sure if this cycling idea works out for me.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Dec 2014)

In that case...
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-300-road-bike-white-id_8239800.html

That takes some beating as budget road bikes go and available in small sizes.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2014)

Or perhaps start with flat bars in London if you've never been on the roads before 

This is a bargain, 51cm should fit

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/fit-300-flat-bar-road-bike-id_8306479.html


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> In that case...
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-300-road-bike-white-id_8239800.html
> 
> That takes some beating as budget road bikes go and available in small sizes.


 
The bike looks very nice although I was leaning more towards getting flat bars. But I'm open minded, I just assumed that as a beginner, I would be more suited to flat bar bikes. 

Anyway, for general getting around London, travelling about 8 KM each day, which do you think is better, roads or hybrids? I've heard hybrids are more comfortable though



vickster said:


> Or perhaps start with flat bars in London if you've never been on the roads before
> 
> This is a bargain, 51cm should fit
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/fit-300-flat-bar-road-bike-id_8306479.html



Very good price at £100 under my budget. Do you think it will last? Like, I wouldn't mind spending a bit more if it means I will have a reliable bike that doesn't need costly maintenance and fixes. But if it would only make a few tiny differences, then I'd rather go for the lower priced option.



I've looked at the evans website and there are a few bikes that fit my budget, some with excellent reviews as well:
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/ridgeback/motion-2014-hybrid-bike-ec059631#features
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/ridgeback/speed-2014-hybrid-bike-ec059645#features
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/mongoose/crossway-250-2013-hybrid-bike-ec042774

Including those two bikes you both have posted, which do you think I should get?


----------



## coco69 (24 Dec 2014)

Surely a defy small would be an ideal size for you?


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Including those two bikes you both have posted, which do you think I should get?



Go and try them.
You may find that one feels right whereas another feels wrong.
If they all feel right, then I'd go for the one with the lowest gears.
More people ask how to lower gears than how to make them higher.
Plus it always helps to have a silly low first gear just in case you need to struggle uphill into a headwind ...............


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2014)

To small?
Utter bollox,my wife is 4 foot 8 and she rides a 24 inch wheeled hybrid, as others have said you can get a triban in small with 650 c wheels,I'm 5 foot 7 inches and ride a 52 comfortably and a 54 with a shorter stem.


----------



## Arrowfoot (24 Dec 2014)

I would recommend going to Decathlon as they have a wider range and you can immediately pick and try a bike and cycle around the spacious aisles without waiting for an assistant. No pressure. Use the specs of the bike you like to compare with other brands


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2014)

The Triban will feel faster than the flat barred bikes from Evans due to being lighter and having narrower tyres running at higher pressures, but all will be serviceable for your needs. You don't need the suspension forks on the Mongoose, they only add weight for little extra comfort. Why not get the Ridgeback Speed? You a rack and mudguards which you will surely need. The b'Twin also looks good. Inevitably bikes at this price are going to be compromised for quality somewhere but you can just replace the offending components when they fail which shouldn't be too soon.
Whatever you get don't forget a lock, helmet, puncture repair kit, tyre levers and a spare inner tube.
If you have a Halfords near you pop in there to have a look, they have some good budget bikes or check out the website. How about: http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...carrera-subway-1-womens-hybrid-bike-2015#tab2 Even has disc brakes which will be more effective in all weathers.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Dec 2014)

I'm 5'5", have 4 road bikes. ranging from 44cm with a sloping top tube to 51cm with horizontal top tube, all 700c wheels. Good standover clearance is important, you should have a good 1 -2 inches, and top tube length - you don't want to feel too stretched out. Best as others have said to try the bikes. Also annoys me that shops don't keep stock - in my local medium sized town only one had a bike anywhere near the right size for me last time I looked, and I'm sure that the road bike I bought in the early 90s was a case of the LBS trying to off load stock, and was really too big for me. Evans and Decathlon are the places to look,and don't be rushed by dodgy local shops.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Evans and Decathlon are the places to look,and don't be rushed by dodgy local shops.


Never had that experience with my LBS. In fact, if you're short I highly recommend it. Shop manager's much shorter than the OP and goes out of his way to help a fellow shortarse. Even spent ages playing around with different bottle cages until he was able to work it so that he could fit two on my frame. Hero.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2014)

Go to evans with photo ID and debit card and have some test rides . For urban road riding at your budget, do not get a bike with suspension. Totally unnecessary!

If no small men's bikes on shop floor, test ride the ladies equivalent. They'll definitely have those, as a tall woman they don't often carry the larger wsd models, opposite problem


----------



## citybabe (24 Dec 2014)

I'm a woman 5' 2" and I ride a 48 Cannondale. I could also go for a 44. I do struggle to find small bikes around my area to test ride so I have to be prepared to travel a little further out but as it's for a new bike - who cares! 

I'm not into girlie bike colours that's for sure and there are some women's bikes around that don't look girlie. 

As you're around london you should be able really to source any bike you like


----------



## Turbo Rider (24 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> The bike looks very nice although I was leaning more towards getting flat bars. But I'm open minded, I just assumed that as a beginner, I would be more suited to flat bar bikes.



I didn't cycle for 20-25 years & went straight onto a roadbike, so I'm sure you'll be fine. The benefit of drop bars are loads of hand positions and being able to stretch your back out into more positions too. You also go faster, but that's more of a secondary thing for me. Admittedly, it's a bit unnerving at first, being so high up and not knowing what position to take while you fluster around with gears, but if you ride every day, you'll have it cracked (to a point) in a couple of days, tops.


----------



## Saluki (24 Dec 2014)

While dog walking today, I was chatting with a lady who was about the same height as my Mum (4'111/2") and she was telling me about her new bike. She has an Islabike and it's perfect for her. As we were talking generally, she was telling me that she cycles about 4-5 miles a day commuting to work and then goes out 'for a play' at the weekends. I mentioned this thread and she thought the notion of a shop saying that someone was too short and trying to sell them the wrong bike is going to tell on their bottom line at the end of the year.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2014)

Saluki said:


> While dog walking today, I was chatting with a lady who was about the same height as my Mum (4'111/2") and she was telling me about her new bike. She has an Islabike and it's perfect for her. As we were talking generally, she was telling me that she cycles about 4-5 miles a day commuting to work and then goes out 'for a play' at the weekends. I mentioned this thread and she thought the notion of a shop saying that someone was too short and trying to sell them the wrong bike is going to tell on their bottom line at the end of the year.


Bit of a stigma though riding a bike meant for a child. And there's really no need to resort to that for most.


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> *Go to evans with photo ID and debit card and have some test rides* . For urban road riding at your budget, do not get a bike with suspension. Totally unnecessary!
> 
> If no small men's bikes on shop floor, test ride the ladies equivalent. They'll definitely have those, as a tall woman they don't often carry the larger wsd models, opposite problem



Oh that's news to me. I'll be sure to do that as there are a few bikes from Evans that fit my budget. Where do these test rides take place, just around their car park?


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

Tigerbiten said:


> Go and try them.
> You may find that one feels right whereas another feels wrong.
> If they all feel right, then I'd go for the one with the lowest gears.
> More people ask how to lower gears than how to make them higher.
> Plus it always helps to have a silly low first gear just in case you need to struggle uphill into a headwind ...............



Thanks for the heads up, but how do you know which has the lowest gears? 
Is there anything on the specs sheet for the bikes on their website that I should look out for?


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2014)

Anything that has a triple chainring will give you the lowest gears, many hybrids do.


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The Triban will feel faster than the flat barred bikes from Evans due to being lighter and having narrower tyres running at higher pressures, but all will be serviceable for your needs. You don't need the suspension forks on the Mongoose, they only add weight for little extra comfort. Why not get the Ridgeback Speed? You a rack and mudguards which you will surely need. The b'Twin also looks good. Inevitably bikes at this price are going to be compromised for quality somewhere but you can just replace the offending components when they fail which shouldn't be too soon.
> Whatever you get don't forget a lock, helmet, puncture repair kit, tyre levers and a spare inner tube.
> If you have a Halfords near you pop in there to have a look, they have some good budget bikes or check out the website. How about: http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bik...carrera-subway-1-womens-hybrid-bike-2015#tab2 Even has disc brakes which will be more effective in all weathers.



For the Triban, with its narrower tyres at higher pressure, would this not make it more vulnerable to punctures than the other bikes?

The Ridgeback speed is nice in that it comes mudguards and rack, but I was looking its weight and its 800g heavier than the Ridgeman motion - although I'm not sure if this takes into account the rack and mudguards which I assume you can take off quite easily. Specs-wise, do you think the Ridgeback speed would be the best buy out of those choices, including the b'Twin?

I've looked at the halfords one you've suggested, the thick types put me off a bit, wouldn't they make the bike a lot slower than the bikes?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2014)

Personally, I'd avoid Halfords. Go to Evans / Decathlon and try some bikes so you have a feel for what's what rather than trying to decide by looking at specs. (FWIW, my steel Ridgeback has a front and rear rack and the weight difference is barely noticeable.)

For information about gears etc, the *Sheldon Brown* website is worth a read.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2014)

The Triban wouldn't be significantly more prone to punctures than a bike running lower pressure tyres. Most original equipment tyres on bikes that price will be fairly iffy anyway so most change them as soon as they can. The rack and guards would account for the extra weight of the Ridgeback Speed. I suspect both bikes use the same frame so are much of a muchness. The bigger section tyres on the Carrera would make it feel a bit slower, but you could change them for something narrower after a while.
Some people are a bit down on Halfords as their service is variable but they are the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK so you can be rest assured if anything goes wrong they are duty bound to rectify it.


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The Triban wouldn't be significantly more prone to punctures than a bike running lower pressure tyres. Most original equipment tyres on bikes that price will be fairly iffy anyway so most change them as soon as they can. The rack and guards would account for the extra weight of the Ridgeback Speed. I suspect both bikes use the same frame so are much of a muchness. The bigger section tyres on the Carrera would make it feel a bit slower, but you could change them for something narrower after a while.
> Some people are a bit down on Halfords as their service is variable but they are the biggest retailer of bikes in the UK so you can be rest assured if anything goes wrong they are duty bound to rectify it.



I've just realised the Carrera you posted has the same issue as the one I mentioned in my first post about a bike that I came across. It also has 27.5 inch wheel size, which is a bit difficult to find tyres for. Even on Halfords, there are only two tyres of that size and they are both for mountain biking. Do you think its worth getting that over the Ridgeback speed at Evans?


----------



## Saluki (24 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Bit of a stigma though riding a bike meant for a child. And there's really no need to resort to that for most.


True but at under 5' she says that it was the best fit for her. She says that the smaller adult bikes were a bit of a reach for her. Anyway, most people she would meet wouldn't know that an Islabike is a kids bike anymore than they would know that an Apollo XC 26 is a rubbish bike.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> I've just realised the Carrera you posted has the same issue as the one I mentioned in my first post about a bike that I came across. It also has 27.5 inch wheel size, which is a bit difficult to find tyres for. Even on Halfords, there are only two tyres of that size and they are both for mountain biking. Do you think its worth getting that over the Ridgeback speed at Evans?



I found 71 results for 650b tyres on the Chain Reaction site but you are right, most are knobbly, but if you run them at max pressure they'll roll better. So maybe go for one of the Ridgebacks, but be sure to go to an Evans store to try one. I would just have a look in Halfords to at least check the Carrera out.



Saluki said:


> Anyway, most people she would meet wouldn't know that an Islabike is a kids bike anymore than they would know that an Apollo XC 26 is a rubbish bike.



If it doesn't worry her then fine. I thought *everyone* knew Apollo bikes were rubbish!


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2014)

No point in spending time worrying about what other people think of the bike you ride, in fact most people think we are mad for riding any bike.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> No point in spending time worrying about what other people think of the bike you ride, in fact most people think we are mad for riding any bike.


Anyway, ISLA now have a specific adult bike in their catalogue, and if you know anything about bikes you will know that ISLA are great bikes.


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> Anyway, ISLA now have a specific adult bike in their catalogue, and if you know anything about bikes you will know that ISLA are great bikes.



I know the are. Have you been to the shop?


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Oh that's news to me. I'll be sure to do that as there are a few bikes from Evans that fit my budget. Where do these test rides take place, just around their car park?



No, they let you take them wherever you want for as long as you want. They charge a penny to your card abd keep card and ID as collateral


----------



## Thursday guy (24 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> No, they let you take them wherever you want for as long as you want. They charge a penny to your card abd keep card and ID as collateral



wow thats quite generous of them


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Dec 2014)

User13710 said:


> Paging @wanda2010: Cycleops is talking nonsense again.




Forgive him TMN, he knows not of which he speaks, cos he ain't a diminutive cycling person 

Three of my bikes are children's bikes*: Islabike Luath small, Fuji classic track and a Fuji Ace roadbike. My Trek 1.2 is a titch bike also, but wasn't marketed as a child or woman's bike.......... I'm 4'11 with, in cycling terms, a short torso so reach is what determines any bike I get. I changed all the stems to 60mm and bars to 38cm to ensure the best fit possible (after advice from a bike fitting) but my next purchase will be a custom bike. Also, when I first learnt to ride, my saddle was low enough that I could put a foot on the ground whilst seated. At that same bike fitting, I was persuaded to raise the saddle to the point that I have to be unseated to have a foot on the ground. Now that was a steep learning curve, but I can't imagine cycling any other way and my knees would probably complain if I did.


*Forgot to add only the Islabike has 700c wheels. The others are 650c. My bike fitter and one framebuilder that I've spoken with would like to see more 650c wheeled bikes available for shorter people instead of shops trying to force us onto larger-wheeled bikes.


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Bit of a stigma though riding a bike meant for a child. And there's really no need to resort to that for most.


Islabikes do a bike for adults as well, my brother in law has one. And I occasionally see men riding 24inch bikes. I don't see it as having a stigma, when I see them, only if they persist in having the saddle significantly too low or too high!

Edit: I see others have answered quicker than me


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2014)

Cycleops said:


> If it doesn't worry her then fine. I thought *everyone* knew Apollo bikes were rubbish!


If that were the case surely they wouldn't sell any, and yet they do.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> If that were the case surely they wouldn't sell any, and yet they do.


I thought you could see I wasn't being entirely serious. I meant the people on here would know. Of course they sell their bikes, if you only want to spend Apollo money you buy an Apollo, it's only later you find out!


----------



## simongt (26 Dec 2014)

Sound advice from those who suggest the straight leg with heel on pedal at lowest point. My wife is 5'4" and all her road bikes are men's small frame models. Just one thing; when you stand off the saddle feet on the ground astride the top tube, make sure that there is a decent gap between the top tube and your crotch, otherwise a sudden stop could be very eye watering - !


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2014)

Thursday guy said:


> Barnet, North London. I could pretty much shop around anywhere in London.[/QUOTE




Hi there--Have you tried Shorter Rochford cycles in either North Finchley, or Potters Bar?


----------

